# M Drivers package add/remove



## ElZilcho (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm curious if the M Drivers Package can be added or removed at the dealership, or if it's a factory only thing. For example if a car was on the lot and you wanted to add it, is it something the dealer can do? Conversely, what about the opposite? What if a car on the lot already has it but you don't want it? Can the dealer "remove" it?

Thanks!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe it is factory as the ECU vMax limiter is coded for a higher speed limit. The M Drivers Package has two components, higher top speed and 1 day of M Performance School. 

If you want the M Drivers Package for the higher top speed, then you can OBDII tune the car, but this will void the drivetrain warranty as the recent June '20 ECU software update automatically detects tunes now, as in the past the Center had to look for the tune.

Quite frankly, I have reached 165 mph in both of my current M's without the M Drivers Package, as previously my M4 vert had the Vmax removed via bench tune, but I was never went above 170 mph on the interstate before I spun the crank hub and had to replace the ECU since it was bricked from the tune in Germany. The M Drivers Package is not worth it, as even on the track you're not going to have a long enough straight away to reach 180+ mph, only if you're driving in Germany on the Autobahn or on the back end of the Nürburgring Nordschleife from Tiegarten to Döttinger Höhe sections😉


----------

